# لتنزيل ملفات pdf لتصميم طبقات الرصف الصلب ( اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله)



## م.عمير (18 سبتمبر 2006)

rigid pavement design (PDF) 
Design Guide. Co-Sponsored by. Committee AFD50: Rigid Pavement Design ... Road Test, detailed in the AASHTO Guide for the Design of Pavement Structures. ...gulliver.trb.org/am/cfp/2005/AFD50.pdf - 219k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Rigid Pavement Design Spreadsheet: R805FAA (PDF) 
This spreadsheet was designed to produce Rigid pavement design thickness' in accordance with ... of the existing pavement. STEP 8. Go To Design Summary ...faa.gov/.../design_software/media/rigid_pavement_manual.pdf - 594k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CHAPTER 9 RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN (PDF) 
For the design of rigid pavements in. guide only, and their use in lieu of the field plate ... RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN. 9-1. Soil Classification and Tests. ...www.usace.army.mil/inet/usace-docs/armytm/tm5-822-5/chap9.pdf - 65k - View as html - More from this site - Save
RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN MANUAL (PDF) 
RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN MANUAL. PUBLISHED BY. FLORIDA DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION ... The design periods that will be used for rigid pavement ...dot.state.fl.us/pavementmanagement/pcs/RigidPavementDesignManual.pdf - 785k - View as html - More from this site - Save
IMPLEMENTATION OF RIGID PAVEMENT THICKNESS DESIGN FOR NEW PAVEMENTS (PDF) 
IMPLEMENTATION OF RIGID PAVEMENT THICKNESS DESIGN FOR. NEW PAVEMENTS. By: ... In the new rigid pavement design procedure, the free edge stress is ...www.airporttech.tc.faa.gov/naptf/att07/2002 TRACK P.pdf/P-31.pdf - 2766k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Evaluation of NCHRP 1-37(a) Rigid Pavement Design Software (PDF) 
Sensitivity Analysis of 2002 Design Guide Rigid Pavement. Distress Prediction Models ... Evaluate the reasonableness of rigid pavement design models in 2002DG for ...www.its.ucdavis.edu/publications/2005/UCPRC-RR-2005-01.pdf - 1062k - View as html - More from this site - Save
PRODUCT BRIEF Rigid Pavement Design Software: A New Tool for Improved Rigid Pavement Design (PDF) 
Guide for Design of Pavement. Structures, Part II — Rigid Pave- ment Design & Rigid Pavement ... to tailor the rigid. pavement design to the site- specific ...www.tfhrc.gov/pavement/ltpp/pdf/99129.pdf - 208k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Civil Engineering 691: Topics in Civil Engineering (Pavement Design) Course Description: 3 cr. U/G. Fundamentals of ... (PDF) 
Flexible Pavement Design. • Stresses and Deflections in Rigid Pavements. • Design of Overlays ... Students design flexible and rigid pavement systems. 2e ...www.uwm.edu/CEAS/assets/syllabi/abetsyllabusce691g.pdf - 70k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Table of *******s (PDF) 
Table of *******s. 300 Rigid Pavement Design Procedures & Considerations. 3-1 ... rigid pavement design to account for the ability of ...www.dot.state.oh.us/pavement/Pubs/Sect300.pdf - 353k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Chapter VI - PAVEMENT DESIGN AND EVALUATION (PDF) 
Consequently, the major factor considered in the thickness design of rigid pavements is the ... (b) Rigid Pavement Design ...www.virginiadot.org/BUSINESS/resources/bu-mat-MOI-6.pdf - 145k - View as html - More from this site - SaveTable of *******s (PDF) 
Table of *******s. 300 Rigid Pavement Design Procedures & Considerations. 3-1 ... rigid pavement design to account for the ability of ...www.pavementpreservation.org/publications/PAVEMENT DESIGN/Sect300.pdf - 600k - View as html - More from this site - Save
PRODUCT BRIEF Rigid Pavement Design Software: A New Tool for Improved Rigid Pavement Design (PDF) 
Guide for Design of Pavement. Structures, Part II — Rigid Pave- ment Design & Rigid Pavement ... to tailor the rigid. pavement design to the site- specific ...www.tfhrc.gov/pavement/ltpp/pdf/99129.pdf - 208k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Civil Engineering 691: Topics in Civil Engineering (Pavement Design) Course Description: 3 cr. U/G. Fundamentals of ... (PDF) 
Flexible Pavement Design. • Stresses and Deflections in Rigid Pavements. • Design of Overlays ... Students design flexible and rigid pavement systems. 2e ...www.uwm.edu/CEAS/assets/syllabi/abetsyllabusce691g.pdf - 70k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Microsoft PowerPoint - pavement (PDF) 
You are asked to design a rigid pavement over a. crushed stone subbase with modulus of subbase ... flexible pavement section requires a design structure ...civil.uwaterloo.ca/lfu/.../cive342/Handouts/C6 Pavement Design_6p.pdf - 131k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Chapter VI - PAVEMENT DESIGN AND EVALUATION (PDF) 
Consequently, the major factor considered in the thickness design of rigid pavements is the ... (b) Rigid Pavement Design ...www.virginiadot.org/business/resources/bu-mat-MOI-6.pdf - 145k - View as html - More from this site - Save
State of the Art and Practice in Rigid Pavement Design (PDF) 
As in the earlier versions of the AASHTO rigid pavement design procedure, the ... Supplement to the AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures, Part II—Rigid ...onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/millennium/00105.pdf - 35k - View as html - More from this site - Save
sensitivity analysis of major parmeters (PDF) 
SENSITIVITY ANALYSIS OF MAJOR PARMETERS. IN RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN PROCEDURES. Roy D. ... structural analysis routine for rigid pavement design. ...pavement.wes.army.mil/papers/54/Paper54.PDF - 52k - View as html - More from this site - Save
U.S. Department (PDF) 
OPTIONAL RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN CURVES, B-747-100, ... thickness of new rigid pavement required for design conditions, inches (mm). Use ...www.dot.ca.gov/hq/planning/aeronaut/documents/150_5320_6d_chg2.pdf - 1143k - View as html - More from this site - Save
FDM 14-1-20, Rigid Pavement Thickness Design (PDF) 
(1) AASHTO Interim Guide for Design of Pavement Structures, 1972, Chapter III. Revised, 1981. ... When the design speed of a concrete highway is 40 mph or ...www.eng.mu.edu/~crovettj/courses/ceen174/14-10-10.pdf - 54k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Sensitivity Analysis of Rigid Pavement Systems Using Mechanistic- Empirical Pavement Design Guide (PDF) 
Sensitivity analysis of rigid pavement design inputs using mechanistic-empirical ... procedures, the existing rigid pavement design methodologies do not ...www.ctre.iastate.edu/pubs/midcon2005/GucluRigid.pdf - 169k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Chapter 9 Pavement Design (PDF) 
Rigid pavement design methods are presented in the AASHTO Interim ... The designer will determine the scope of work for the pavement design. ...mapc.org/.../Highway_Design_Guidelines/Chapter_9_Pavement.pdf - 866k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CHAPTER 14 PAVEMENT OVERLAYS (PDF) 
the overlay design equations, the structural. condition of the existing rigid pavement is assessed ... design of overlay pavements. a. Rigid base pavement. ...www.usace.army.mil/inet/usace-docs/armytm/tm5-822-5/chap14.pdf - 86k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Pavement Design (PDF) 
4.11, which applies to both flexible and rigid. pavement design. Proportion of Directional W ... AASHTO Rigid Pavement Design. Procedure. Both are based a on ...www.engineering.usu.edu/cee/transportation/cee3210/Doc/CN4_3.pdf - 365k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Pavement Design Guide for Subdivision and Secondary Roads (PDF) 
However, acceptable methods are referenced for the design of rigid pavement. ... DESIGN METHODS FOR RIGID PAVEMENT. The following rigid pavement design ...www.virginiadot.org/projects/resources/PDG2k1_DL.pdf - 280k - View as html - More from this site - Save
27020 Airfield Pavement Guide (PDF) 
and use of Rigid Pavement design methods for airfield. pavements – for: ... The design guide is accompanied by a spreadsheet for rigid pavement ...britpave.org.uk/assets/pdfs/techdata/airfield/airfield_pavement2.pdf - 1342k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CE 774 - Pavement Design Fall Semester (On sufficient demand) 1990-92 Catalog Data: (PDF) 
design principles of flexible and rigid pavements. in the highway systems. 2. ... Rigid pavement design; design variables (including dowels) (2 classes) 5. ...www.k-state.edu/pavements/ce774.pdf - 8k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Chapter 9 Pavement Design (PDF) 
Rigid pavement design methods are presented in the AASHTO Interim ... logistics of construction procedures when designing the pavement design ...mapc.org/.../DesignGuildelinesRevised_9-05web/CH_9_PavementDesign.pdf - 710k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CHAPTER 620 RIGID PAVEMENT (PDF) 
Types of Rigid Pavement. HIGHWAY DESIGN MANUAL. 620-3. June 26, 2006 ... No more than 15 m width of rigid pavement. should be tied together to preclude random ...www.dot.ca.gov/hq/oppd/hdm/pdf/chp0620.pdf - 1305k - View as html - More from this site - Save
M-E Design Guide_PCC Aspects_25May2004 (PDF) 
M-E Pavement. Design Guide. Session Outline. Overview on rigid pavement ... Demonstrate capabilities of the M-E. Pavement Design Guide procedure. for PCC ...ecn.purdue.edu/.../Pavement Design Guide/4. Rigid Module - Walls.pdf - 1443k - View as html - More from this site - Save
5F-1 Pavement Thickness Design Parameters (PDF) 
rigid) only certain sets of inputs are required for a given structural design combination. ... from the AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures. ...www.iowasudas.org/documents/5F-1-05.pdf - 164k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CHAPTER VI PAVEMENT STRUCTURE DESIGN SECTION 6-03 PAVEMENTS (PDF) 
Rigid pavement is constructed of portland cement concrete. ... the districts may use this rigid pavement design table in order to make specific ...www.modot.org/design/ppdm/files/603.pdf - 154k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Design Reliability (PDF) 
Rigid Pavement Design Course. AASHTO's Approach to Reliability. 2. 2. 2. Reliabilty Probability log ... i. i. i. i. Rigid Pavement Design Course. Traffic Model ...ceprofs.tamu.edu/dzollinger/.../Lectures/Lect 15 Variability.pdf - 306k - View as html - More from this site - Save
HANDOUT 22 (PDF) 
... other factors besides slab thickness to consider in the design of rigid pavement ... of a new rigid pavement designed for the current design conditions and ...www.ce.metu.edu.tr/~ce454/LectureHandout22.pdf - 79k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Pavement Design Manual (PDF) 
Chapter 3 describes acceptable procedures for rigid pavement design (Portland Cement ... should be used in the rigid pavement design procedure with one of ...manuals.dot.state.tx.us/docs/coldesig/forms/pdm.pdf - 1207k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Engineering Brief # 47 (PDF) 
LEDFRO.191 - Layered Elastic Design, Flexible overlay of a. Rigid Pavement, released January 1991. ... The design of asphalt overlays of rigid pavement is ...faa.gov/.../airports/construction/engineering_briefs/media/EB_47.pdf - 29k - View as html - More from this site - Save
PAVEMENT DESIGN FOR ROADS, STREETS, WALKS, AND OPEN STORAGE AREAS (PDF) 
13-3. Design Details of Reinforced Rigid Pavement with Two Traffic Lanes. ... 6. 13-4. Design Details of Reinforced Rigid Pavement with Traffic and Parking ...www.army.mil/usapa/eng/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/tm5_822_5.pdf - 2276k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Preliminary Evaluation of Proposed LLPRS Rigid (PDF) 
The performance of Caltrans rigid pavement design has been comprehensively reviewed ... of Proposed LLPRS Rigid. Pavement Structures and Design Inputs ...its.berkeley.edu/pavementresearch/PDF/Prelim Eval of Prop LLPRS.pdf - 3991k - View as html - More from this site - Save
DIVISION 500 RIGID PAVEMENT (PDF) 
DIVISION 500 RIGID PAVEMENT. SECTION 501. PORTLAND CEMENT CONCRETE PAVEMENT ... Engineer have concerns about the acceptability of a proposed mix design, the ...www.arkansashighways.com/Construc/2003_RE_MANUAL/DIVISION_500.pdf - 169k - View as html - More from this site - Save
comprehensive pavement design manual chapter 3: appendix 3A rigid ... (PDF) 
COMPREHENSIVE PAVEMENT. DESIGN MANUAL. Chapter 3: Appendix 3A. Rigid and Multicourse Pavement Work ... SECTIONS OF PAVEMENT SELECTED FOR CONTRACT WORK AND ...www.dot.state.ny.us/cmb/consult/cpdmfiles/chapter3app1.pdf - 2040k - View as html - More from this site - Save
7.0 PAVEMENT DATA 7.1 General Information 7.2 Landing Gear Footprint 7.3 Maximum Pavement Loads (PDF) 
... with the procedures outlined in the Design of Concrete Airport Pavement (1955 ... following procedure is used to develop the rigid pavement design curves shown in ...ceprofs.tamu.edu/dzollinger/.../aircraft data/737wsec7.pdf - 1591k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Development of Advanced Computational Models for Airport Pavement Design (PDF) 
... finite element model of a rigid airport pavement that employs public domain ... edges of rigid slabs are usually the critical stresses for design, the slab ...www.tc.faa.gov/its/worldpac/techrpt/ar97-47.pdf - 1695k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CEMP-E TI 800-01 20 July 1998 Change 13 18 March 2002 CHAPTER 4 PAVEMENT CRITERIA TABLE OF *******S (PDF) 
The design of rigid type pavements will require particular attention to joint types and spacing, ... recycling of a flexible or rigid pavement surface, ...www.hnd.usace.army.mil/TECHINFO/ti/800-01/031802_CHP-4 Change 13.pdf - 81k - View as html - More from this site - Save
http://www.ce.washington.edu/em03/proceedings/papers/573.pdf (PDF) 
... design stresses for four basic types of pavement structures: new rigid pavements ... structural failure for the purpose of FAA rigid pavement design. ...www.ce.washington.edu/em03/proceedings/papers/573.pdf - 310k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Pavement Design (PDF) 
Rigid Pavement. Constructed with Portland Cement Concrete (PCC) and. aggregates ... 1. Pavement Design. Ming Lee. Department of Civil & Environmental ...www.engineering.usu.edu/cee/transportation/cee3210/Doc/CH4_1.pdf - 69k - View as html - More from this site - Save
PCC Pavements: Some Findings from US-LTPP and Canadian Case Studies (PDF) 
Pavement joints are a major component in rigid pave- ment design. ... Transportation Association of Canada, Pavement Design and Management Guide, ...www.cshrp.org/products/brief-22.pdf - 239k - View as html - More from this site - Save
PT D RIGID PAVEMENT-PCC PAVEMENT (PDF) 
... be made in the compensation due the Contractor because of design mix alterations. ... For determining a laboratory design mix, the Contractor shall submit ...www.sddot.com/operations/docs/specbook/380dual.pdf - 73k - View as html - More from this site - Save
LaTrobe University Master of Technology (PDF) 
term rigid pavement is introduced and the factors which influence the design of ... lime in pavement construction. This topic includes the design of cement ...www.aapa.asn.au/*******/aapa/download/cpee650vic.pdf - 83k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CHAPTER 1 INTRODUCTION (PDF) 
The flexible pavement road. design program is FRD 904, and the rigid pavement ... vehicular traffic for the purpose of pavement design, ...www.wes.army.mil/gl/download/draft/manual.pdf - 301k - View as html - More from this site - Save
INTERNATIONAL CONFERENCE ON HIGHWAY PAVEMENT DATA, ANALYSIS AND MECHANISTIC DESIGN APPLICATIONS (PDF) 
of the rigid pavement design and rehabilitation procedures. ... rigid pavement design group in the development of the ... Rigid Pavement Smoothness ...www.ascecleveland.org/events/Pave_Seminar.pdf - 438k - View as html - More from this site - Save
TTE 5837 PAVEMENT MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS READING LIST 1. (PDF) 
Wu & Tia, "Development of a Rational Thickness Design Method for Rigid Pavements, ... Rigid Pavement Design System, Chapter 5, 1989. 16. ...nersp.nerdc.ufl.edu/~tia/RD5837-s05.pdf - 81k - View as html - More from this site - Save
WEB RESULTS
Chapter 9 Pavement Design (PDF) 
AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures may be utilized, ... Rigid Pavement. Because Massachusetts highways are primarily HMA , the design for ...www.vhb.com/mhdGuide/pdf/CH_9.pdf - 2439k - View as html - More from this site - Save
PART 3—DESIGN ANALYSIS CHAPTER 4 DESIGN OF NEW AND RECONSTRUCTED RIGID PAVEMENTS (PDF) 
3.4.3 INPUTS FOR NEW RIGID PAVEMENT DESIGN ... The following weather related information is required to perform rigid pavement design: ...mnroad.dot.state.mn.us/pavement/.../Part3_Chapter4_Rigid Design.pdf - 3185k - View as html - More from this site - Save
747 AIRPORT PLANNING DOCUMENT (PDF) 
... with the procedures outlined in the Design of Concrete Airport Pavement (1955 ... following procedure is used to develop the rigid pavement design curves shown in ...www.boeing.com/commercial/airports/acaps/7474sec7.pdf - 1869k - View as html - More from this site - Save
CHAPTER VI PAVEMENT STRUCTURE DESIGN SECTION 6-04 SHOULDERS (PDF) 
pavement structure and are considered as part of the pavement design configuration. ... the rigid pavement design, the paved shoulder consists of portland cement ...www.modot.org/design/ppdm/files/604.pdf - 41k - View as html - More from this site - Save
7-0 Page 1 JAN 01/02 7-0 PAVEMENT DATA 7-1 General Information 7-2 Landing GearFootpr int 7-3 Maximum Pavement Loads (PDF) 
7-7-1 Rigid Pavement Requirements - Portland Cement Association Design ... To determine the ACN of an aircraft on flexible or rigid pavement, both the ...www.airbuschina.com.cn/pdf/a380/A380_AC_Chapter4.pdf - 2086k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Chapter 4 Pavement Design 1.1 INTRODUCTION (PDF) 
1.6 THE AASHTO RIGID-PAVEMENT DESIGN PROCEDURE ... Figure 4.10 Segment 1 of the design chart for rigid pavement based on using mean ...bridge.ecn.purdue.edu/~flm/CE 361_files/chapter4_notes_.pdf - 241k - View as html - More from this site - Save
IPRF (PDF) 
Guide does not purport to address the issues of rigid pavement design and construction in ... of Stabilized Bases in the FAA Rigid Pavement Design ...www.iprf.org/products/FinalGuide(10.27.05).pdf - 1703k - View as html - More from this site - Save
WSDOT PAVEMENT GUIDE (PDF) 
AC or PCC to the initial structural thickness of a flexible or rigid pavement design. ... The basic design procedure for rigid pavement structures will be ...www.wsdot.wa.gov/fasc/engineeringpublications/Manuals/Volume1.pdf - 337k - View as html - More from this site - Save
Pavement Design (PDF) 
Rigid. Portland cement concrete (PCC) AC overlay on PCC. Composite ... Are they fundamental engineering properties of. pavement materials? ...www.enme.umd.edu/~ccfu/ence466/pavement_design.pdf - 2570k - View as html - More from this site - Save
COMPREHENSIVE PAVEMENT DESIGN MANUAL (PDF) 
( 1.5 km) Rigid or Multicourse Pavement ... AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement Structures 1993 (a copy is included in the ...www.dot.state.ny.us/cmb/consult/cpdmfiles/chapter3.pdf - 230k - View as html - More from this site - Save


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (9 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا والتحميل جاري .


----------



## DIAF (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Thanks بارك الله فيك وحياك الله اخي العزيز علي هذه المعلومات القيمة شكرا


----------



## hamada2232313 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دايسكى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*ليبيا*

مشكور وجازاك الله خيرا ودمت وتسلم


----------



## عبدالرحمن كوران (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## توفيق درز (21 أبريل 2009)

شكزا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahhed helmy (18 أغسطس 2009)

جازاك الله عنا خيرا الهم اهطى منفقا خلفا و............................................


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع دعواتك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## م/غيلان (19 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## علي البلوي (31 مايو 2011)

ارجوكم محتاج حل لهذا السؤال والخميس عندي امتحان
Q: Design a flexible pavement for the following conditions W18 = 2.0 X 106 ESAL with 30 years design period , subgrade CBR= 6 % for the soaked CBR = 11 % , resilient modulus for granular subgrade ESBG= 8000 psi, resilient modulus for granular subbase ESB = 9000 psi , resilient modulus for granular base EB = 40000 psi, resilient modulus for asphaltic concrete EAC = 4.2 x 105 psi , initial serviceability po = 4.0 , pt = 2.0 terminal level serviceability, drainage coefficient for granular base m2 = 1.0 , drainage coefficient for granular base m3 = 0.9, layer coefficient for asphaltic concrete a1 = 0.52, layer coefficient for granular base a2 = 0.15 , layer coefficient for granular subbase a3 = 0.097 , reliability R= 92 % , overall soaked deviation So = 0.60 ?
بطريقه الكيرفات


----------



## عادل77 (21 فبراير 2013)

يوجد برنامج للرصف المرن والصلب واسمه M-E PDG 
Mechanistic Empirical Pavement Design Guide


----------



## bboumediene (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## omardonger (24 يونيو 2013)

مرحباً


----------



## hany_71112000 (27 يونيو 2013)

مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه


----------



## اسعدتوفيق (25 يناير 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------



## اسعدتوفيق (25 يناير 2015)

الله يجازيك خير عنا


----------

